# Ghost Ride Magazine: Muscle Bike Articles.



## flat black kustoms (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen GHOST RIDE MAGAZINE? They have a pretty cool thing going on! Articles like"THE ART of SKIDDING" & "MUSCLE BIKES", plus much more! It is an underground magazine and the content rocks!  check it out here:  http://www.ghostride.org/
and just click on any cover and go inside and read the killer articles! Later, GERRY D.   FLAT BLACK KUSTOMS.


----------



## TigerCat (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ghost Ride*

It's a great 'zine. Every issue comes with a little prize inside the back cover. Skunk, who writes most of the articles and prints the mag, and his crew SCUL(Subversive Choppers Urban Legion)ride around Boston on insanely chopped and modified rigs that would scare the pants off of most. I used to work with him. He rode to work everyday on a 200lb chopped bike that had everything but the kitchen sink hung on it including a disco ball attached to a six foot pole that revolved while he rode. He stops traffic when he rides. Good times.


----------



## redhat78 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for this! I am checking it out now.


----------

